# Silkie roo help



## tjbrend (May 28, 2013)

I have about 16 standard laying chickens. Only 6 mature yet. I also have 2 silkie hens, 1 white 1 buff. (Buff not mature yet) but then I have 4 silkie Roos. 3 white 1 buff ( buff not mature yet) my friend keeps giving me silkie Roos as she lives in a city that only allows hens. Yesterday she sent a pic of another silkie roo. He is very pretty but has a red comb and also red waddles. Why? I'm newer to this but I have only seen the dark black color. Or blackish. She said I could take him if I wanted as he needs a home. Normally I wouldn't take so many Roos but everything is going fine. There is no aggression going on w the Roos I have. One seems more mighty then the others but there have been 0 scuffles and there is no "over mating" of the hen. So I'm temped to take him provided he's not a problem starter but why the red comb n waddle? 

Also my silkie hen has not laid an egg since mated. Any ideas as to why? She is mature enough. 

Any help would be great.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Did her silkies originate from a hatchery ? If so hatchery silkies tend to have one thing or another not up to standard. It happens with over breeding versus selective breeding. As for your silkie hen that hasn't laid, how old is she ?


----------



## tjbrend (May 28, 2013)

No as far as I know the roo is not a hatchery chicken. Then hen...she's well over a year and laid b4 I got her


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If she is over a year old she should be molting about now. It normal for hens to be molting this time of year and stop laying. Pullets usually don't molt at this point and will do their later.


----------



## tjbrend (May 28, 2013)

Now my friend says the red comb n waddle on a silkie roo is highly desirable. Is that right? I googled things n most of what I found said its a flaw. I'm not sure what to think


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

tjbrend said:


> Now my friend says the red comb n waddle on a silkie roo is highly desirable. Is that right? I googled things n most of what I found said its a flaw. I'm not sure what to think


No, red comb and wattle are not desirable. They are a disqualification if he was to go to fair, and if he isn't disqualified he will definitely be docked points. When it comes to chickens, desirable traits are those set in the Standards of Perfection book.


----------

